# Delock PCMCIA Card Reader in WIN7 64bit am IDE Port



## ernest79 (24. Februar 2012)

hallo,

möchte einen Delock Card Reader für PCMCIA zum Auslesen von Panasonic P2 Karten in einem Win7 64bit Rechner verbauen.

das ist er: DeLOCK > Produkte > Card Reader > 91640 Delock IDE 3½? Card Reader > PCMCIA-ATA Flash und Compact Flash

Dieser wird am IDE Port angeschlossen, als Board habe ich ein Gigabyte PA35-Dq6 (ICHR9 von Intel ) verbaut.

Das DVD Laufwerk am IDE Port ist auch erkannt. 

Habe versucht mittels Master und Slave Jumper die Prio zu ändern, nix, das Gerät wird nicht angezeigt. Es ist Vista fähig, also sollte es doch zu sehen sein, oder?

WEiß wer eine andere Variante um PCMCIA am Desktop Rechner zu ermöglichen? habe mir bereits auch PCI Karten bestellt.

Danke euch für schnelle Hilfe...


----------



## chrissv2 (24. Februar 2012)

Das scheint lediglich ein Adapter zu sein um ATA laufwerke im PCMCIA Card Fomat zu nutzen und das Gerät dürfte komplett passiv sein. Jedoch handelt es sich meines Erachtens nach nicht um einen PCMCIA-Controller.

Das steht aber auch so in der Beschreibung:



> Sie können damit sowohl *PCMCIA-ATA Flash Karten (ATA-HDD)* als auch  *Compact Flash Karten Typ I / II (IBM Micro Drive) *lesen und beschreiben.


CF Karten sind generell IDE Kompatibel:



> Da die CompactFlash-Karte eine IDE-Schnittstelle besitzt, reicht ein passiver Adapter


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CompactFlash#CompactFlash_nach_IDE

Ein solcher Adapter ist hier zu sehen:

https://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.ph...-ide_adapter.jpg&filetimestamp=20060811141643

zum Betrieb von Cardbus/PCMCIA Karten ist ein PCI PCMCIA-Controller nötig. So etwas wird die schon bestellte PCI Karte sicherlich sein.

mfg
chris


----------



## ernest79 (24. Februar 2012)

danke für die Unterstützung. 

weil es passiv ist, wird nix angezeigt??? Einen Treiber habe ich dafür ja auch nicht. 

Also müsste die PCMCIA ( P2 KArte ) rein, dafür habe ich WIN7 64bit Treiber und dann kann es klappen? muss ich mal probieren.

Die Software - SWAP Manager -  zum Gerät, findet noch keine Karte... zeigt nur das CD Rom und die Festplatten an... 

Wird nur für diese KArten verwendet, da hier nur bequem Karten ausgelesen werden sollen!


----------



## chrissv2 (24. Februar 2012)

> weil es passiv ist, wird nix angezeigt


Genau. Das ist mehr oder weniger nur ein einfacher Adapter der ATA Kompatible Geräte von dem einen Anschluss (PCMCIA/CF) auf den IDE Anschluss des Computer adaptiert. Erkannt sollte dann nur das Gerät an sich, aber nicht der Adapter werden. Das Geht wie gesagt nur mit ATA Kompatiblen Geräten und bei der P2 Karte habe ich über eine solche Kompatibilität nichts gelesen.

Mit einem PCMCIA Controller sollte es aber gehen.

mfg
chris


----------



## ernest79 (24. Februar 2012)

eine W LAn KArte z.B. hat den Controller und würde über den Adapter erkannt??

Das Ding liest doch auch Compact Flash Karten, das sind doch reine Speicherkarten, also ohne Controller... Wie würden die dann erkannt?


----------



## chrissv2 (24. Februar 2012)

Habe ich mich so unklar ausgedrückt?

Die PCMCIA Karten, egal welche, benötigen einen PMCIA Controller. Als Beispiel:

DeLOCK > Produkte > PCMCIA > 19601 Delock PCMCIA PCI Karte, 1x CardBus

Ausnahmen sind diese PCMCIA-ATA Flash Karten die *auch* per Adapter laufen würden. Das ist für dich aber völlig uninteressant, da du wie schon gesagt, einen PCMCIA Controller benötigst.



> Compact Flash Karten, das sind doch reine Speicherkarten, also ohne Controller... Wie würden die dann erkannt?


CF Karten sind aber ATA (IDE) Kompatibel und können per Adapter am IDE Anschluss des Mainboards betrieben werden. Der benötigte IDE-Controller befindet sich im Chipsatz des Mainboards. Letztendlich sind diese CF Karten also vergleichbar mit IDE-Festplatten.

mfg
chris


----------



## ernest79 (24. Februar 2012)

chrissv2 schrieb:


> CF Karten sind aber ATA (IDE) Kompatibel und können per Adapter am IDE Anschluss des Mainboards betrieben werden. Der benötigte IDE-Controller befindet sich im Chipsatz des Mainboards. Letztendlich sind diese CF Karten also vergleichbar mit IDE-Festplatten.
> 
> mfg
> chris


 
ne, hast wunderbar erklärt, danke...

ist mir nachm Schreiben auch gekommen, naja, wollte eigentlich keine Steckkarte hinten verbauen, da die Bedeinbarkeit so bescheiden ist... aber muss wohl 

Es gibt noch lösungen für die FRont, doch diese sind zu teuer  

PCIe to PCMCIA CardBus PC Card Reader (1-Slot Card Drive / Bay Adapter) for Desktop Computer


----------



## OctoCore (24. Februar 2012)

Löse dich geistig einfach mal von dem Begriff PCMCIA - das ist hier nicht wirklich nicht relevant.
Du brauchst einfach nur einen der vielen Cardreader, die es für den PC gibt. Da kannst du fast jeden xbeliebigen nehmen - solange er er unter anderem auch CF-Karten (und um die geht es hier doch wohl, falls ich da nicht etwas grundlegend falsch verstnaden habe) schluckt. Praktisch gibt es zwischen den Cardreadern aber schon Unterschiede, die sich vor allem auf die Geschwindigkeit auswirken.


----------



## chrissv2 (24. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte eher verstanden das es um Panasonics P2 Karten geht.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panasonic_P2

mfg
chris


----------



## ernest79 (24. Februar 2012)

jepp, es geht in dem Fall nur um die Panasonic P2 Karten, leider 

über den passiv reader gehts nicht, PCI probiere ich noch, und als Frontlösung habe ich den noch gefunden:

DeLOCK > Produkte > PCMCIA > 61834 Delock 3.5 PCMCIA Laufwerk 2 Slot CardBus

aber auch etwas teuer...


----------



## chrissv2 (24. Februar 2012)

Trotzdem ist das immer noch die günstigste Variante. Ich habe gerade geschaut was die P2 Karten und der Kartenleser für 5 P2 Karten kostet. Selbst ein gebrauchter Panasonic AJ-PCD2GPJ für eine P2 Karte kostet noch 280€ und der
AJ-PCD30 für 3 P2 Karten über USB 3 liegt bei 1650€

Wie kommt man denn zu so einem Gerät? Das ist ja nicht gerade für private Familien oder Urlaubsfilme gedacht.

btw: Es könnte sein das du dann noch einen Treiber brauchst.

https://eww.pass.panasonic.co.jp/pro-av/support/desk/e/download.htm#p2pcdriver

mfg
chris


----------



## OctoCore (24. Februar 2012)

Ah - da hat mich der Ausflug über die CF-Karten aus der Bahn geworfen. 
Da würde ich auch eher auf eine Karte mit PCI-Anschluss (auf längere Sicht gesehen wäre PCIe möglicherweise besser) setzen und nicht über IDE.
Das hätte auch den Vorteil, das die Hardware von Windows als PCMCIA-Interface erkannt werden würde und nicht als irgendein IDE/PATA-Laufwerk.


----------



## ernest79 (25. Februar 2012)

chrissv2 schrieb:


> Wie kommt man denn zu so einem Gerät? Das ist ja nicht gerade für private Familien oder Urlaubsfilme gedacht.



das sicher nicht, ein Freund dreht neben der Arbeit Filme, vorrangig im MotorCross (MX) Bereich, und da wir zusammen ein BMX Projekt für Kinder auf die Beine stellen, musste langsam ein neuer Schnittrechner her  

den habe ich jetzt fertig, doch sollte er eben auch ganz komfortabel die P2 Karten erkennen


----------



## ernest79 (25. Februar 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Ah - da hat mich der Ausflug über die CF-Karten aus der Bahn geworfen.
> Da würde ich auch eher auf eine Karte mit PCI-Anschluss (auf längere Sicht gesehen wäre PCIe möglicherweise besser) setzen und nicht über IDE.
> Das hätte auch den Vorteil, das die Hardware von Windows als PCMCIA-Interface erkannt werden würde und nicht als irgendein IDE/PATA-Laufwerk.



dat weiß ick ja, doch wollte ich eben kostengünstig ne Frontvariante...


----------

